# Log trannies. Er, training



## CG (Jan 6, 2017)

No better place to post than Ag. 

Will load some details, workouts and pics later, as well as random thoughts, jokes and memes


----------



## CG (Jan 6, 2017)

Starting weight 265.8 as of 12/26

30yo

Fat

5'11"

Training will be 3 day split with off days for cardio or sprint workouts, most weekends will either be fucking lazy or working.

Daily goals are 2500 cal 222p 191c 99f. Probably should cut carbs and increase protein

Bench day
Squat day
Back day

In no particular order

Current cycle is 350 prop 525 tren ace weekly

.625 mg letro daily. 
Prami on deck if needed

Thinking about dropping prop to 175 weekly.  Tren sides are manageable. Night sweats aren't too terrible but present, snoring like a mf


----------



## CG (Jan 6, 2017)

Day 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





12/28









1/5


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 6, 2017)

Subbed for ulta product reviews


----------



## CG (Jan 6, 2017)

Of course 2 seconds after I write a review about my source and I state that I've had no problems I pull the pin and get this fucking gusher that shoots a good 7-8 inches. (What I like to call a "dicklenght")


----------



## CG (Jan 6, 2017)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Subbed for ulta product reviews



you want ulta product reviews? I got you fam.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 6, 2017)

Gross! Good thing you only nailed the plastic computer chair mat. 

I know why bf loss is a problem for you ..and pls know I'm only taking this shot because this is ag.
I believe you live in a computer chair. 
I live in front of a woodstove and love rich food...so no judgement. Just an observation.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 6, 2017)

You want this stickied?


----------



## CG (Jan 6, 2017)

Oh I can make it sticky... oh wait, you mean the thread? Ya do that lol


----------



## CG (Jan 6, 2017)

SheriV said:


> Gross! Good thing you only nailed the plastic computer chair mat.
> 
> I know why bf loss is a problem for you ..and pls know I'm only taking this shot because this is ag.
> I believe you live in a computer chair.
> I live in front of a woodstove and love rich food...so no judgement. Just an observation.



Tel me about it. Thank god for that fucker. The mrs would cut off my head if I bled on the carpet lol. 

730-5 I ride a desk (or travel) 5-12 and weekends I'm a plumber/drain cleaning helper (read: I lift heavy shit)

My love of food kills my diet. Hard. That and booze


----------



## SheriV (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm super good with plumbing....


----------



## CG (Jan 6, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I'm super good with plumbing....



 if ya ever need your pipes cleaned


----------



## CG (Jan 6, 2017)

Anyone else have a SO that gives them a hard time about their physique and then even more of a hard time about going to train? 

To quote a great philosopher (me) 
"what am I, your bitch? Nah didn't think so, ya cunt"


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 6, 2017)

Legs aint bad


----------



## emcewen (Jan 6, 2017)

Cgrant said:


> Anyone else have a SO that gives them a hard time about their physique and then even more of a hard time about going to train?
> 
> To quote a great philosopher (me)
> "what am I, your bitch? Nah didn't think so, ya cunt"


My SO goes with me and puts most dudes to shame. Calls me a bitch if I'm done before her.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jan 6, 2017)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Legs aint bad


Always my best part to be honest 



emcewen said:


> My SO goes with me and puts most dudes to shame. Calls me a bitch if I'm done before her.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



 I wish lol


----------



## CG (Jan 9, 2017)

International chest day featuring the greatest shirt I own


----------



## CG (Jan 9, 2017)

258.4 after chest tonight. Was 258.0 before post workout shake lol

2130
Treadmill 25m 3.5% 3 mph
Db low incline bench 55/12 65/10 75/10/2
Db decline bench 45/10/3
Db high incline bench 45/10/2 50/10
Cable fly 15/12 20/10 25/8 per arm
Front/side raise 15/10/2 20/10
Treadmill 10m 4.5% 3mph

From this day forward I will wear socks in all pics so you mfs stop making fun of my flat feet


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2017)

Chest workout sucks
I was going to say something constructive
I decided against it


----------



## SheriV (Jan 10, 2017)

Cgrant said:


> 258.4 after chest tonight. Was 258.0 before post workout shake lol
> 
> 2130
> Treadmill 25m 3.5% 3 mph
> ...



Nice tattoo...

I can still tell you have smooshed arches through sox


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2017)

Shes like
Fuck yo socks nigga


----------



## CG (Jan 10, 2017)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Chest workout sucks
> I was going to say something constructive
> I decided against it



Thanks for the useful advice


----------



## CG (Jan 10, 2017)

SheriV said:


> Nice tattoo...
> 
> I can still tell you have smooshed arches through sox



258 is a lot of meat to carry on these size 13's


----------



## SheriV (Jan 10, 2017)

size thirteen...know what they say....



big feet


----------



## SheriV (Jan 10, 2017)

big shoes


----------



## SheriV (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## CG (Jan 10, 2017)

In today's episode of "Romance the cgrant way"

F: what's up
M: gonna eat, and hit some cardio, need anything while I'm out?
F: no I'm fine
M: what's your beef
F: GO AHEAD. GO TO THE GYM AGAIN. YOU ONLY CARE ABOUT THE GYM
M: I mean I'll be back in an hour, can I do something for you?
F: no I'll just be here toiling away doing my job
M: oh ok, kinda like I've been doing all day since before you got up
F: you don't care about the gym, you use fake steroids and cheat your way through the gym
M: you're contradicting yourself
F: go die
M: when it's my time I'll welcome it, I'm not afraid of death. Don't worry, life insurance will cover the entire cost of the house twice
F: (cries)
M: yeah, I'm gonna go do my cardio, don't bother me

WHO WOULDNT LOVE ME?!


----------



## CG (Jan 10, 2017)

Seriously! I'm fat and have flat feet and the personality of a fucking chain saw! HOW CAN YOU NOT LOVE ME


----------



## emcewen (Jan 10, 2017)

Hahaha fake steroid part cracks me up. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## emcewen (Jan 10, 2017)

Seriously though, she's begging for some intimacy my man

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jan 10, 2017)

emcewen said:


> Hahaha fake steroid part cracks me up.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Right? I'm like fuck me she remembers when I got that bunk tren and test from RC


----------



## CG (Jan 10, 2017)

emcewen said:


> Seriously though, she's begging for some intimacy my man
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Eh. I guess? Hanging out on the couch on top of each other watching tv till she's half asleep, trying to talk to her about whatever her problem is daily and doing everything I can to make her life easier isn't intimate enough? Fuck me. 

Oh maybe going to pound town will help? Lol


----------



## CG (Jan 10, 2017)

You know what helps with an angry woman? Answering only in emojis. Bitches love emojis:

* all time favorites


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2017)

You have to do some kind of dip
Thats the most glaring thing


----------



## CG (Jan 10, 2017)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> You have to do some kind of dip
> Thats the most glaring thing



Word. I dropped dips a while ago bc I'm fat and lazy and they were miserable. I'll reintegrate them next week

Thanks bud


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2017)

I mean try to do five or six good ones
Or use a machine
Some machines are better than traditional
Dont put your shoulders in a compromised position tho


----------



## emcewen (Jan 10, 2017)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I mean try to do five or six good ones
> Or use a machine
> Some machines are better than traditional
> Dont put your shoulders in a compromised position tho


Man the dip machine at my golds destroys my shoulders, feels like it's gonna rip my front delts.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Jan 10, 2017)

Cgrant said:


> Seriously! I'm fat and have flat feet and the personality of a fucking chain saw! HOW CAN YOU NOT LOVE ME



Why doesn't she go to the gym with you?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 10, 2017)

Next time she goes to get her hair done or her eye brows waxed.. Flip that shit on her..


----------



## SheriV (Jan 10, 2017)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Next time she goes to get her hair done or her eye brows waxed.. Flip that shit on her..




..

I concur ...script flipping is effective
then get her a pink ball gag to shake at her in a menacing manner when she starts yapping about the gym

if she keeps advancing.. falcon punch her


----------



## CG (Jan 10, 2017)

SheriV said:


> Why doesn't she go to the gym with you?



The gym is a sacred place. We both workout the same way. Hat or hoodie and headphones. No talking. All work. I've worked out with other people about 5 times since I graduated high school... 10 yrs ago lol


----------



## CG (Jan 10, 2017)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Next time she goes to get her hair done or her eye brows waxed.. Flip that shit on her..



Noooo way am I falling in to that trap. Ever. 

1. She'll look like crap
2. I'll never get to leave the house
3. I appreciate my own time to myself. A lot.


----------



## CG (Jan 11, 2017)

Cardio and abs yesterday 


Treadmill 25m 4% 3mph
Decline crunch 10,10+10lb,10+20lb
Weighted Ab twist bullshit machine 120/10/2 per side
HIIT cardio 5m 4% 
  30@2.5mph 30@6.5 last sprint 7.0mph 45 sec
Cool down 14m 4% 3.0 mph


----------



## emcewen (Jan 11, 2017)

Cgrant said:


> Cardio and abs yesterday
> 
> 
> Treadmill 25m 4% 3mph
> ...


GJ man. I couldn't do that cardio and your 40 or 50lbs heavier than me. Even at 230 my fucking feet feel like pancakes at the end of the day

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jan 11, 2017)

emcewen said:


> GJ man. I couldn't do that cardio and your 40 or 50lbs heavier than me. Even at 230 my fucking feet feel like pancakes at the end of the day
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Thanks bro, clearly I'm built for sprinting, longest run I've ever done was a 5k. I can handle intervals and sprints pretty well to be honest. 

For me, the key is good shoes


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2017)

UNO sex dice is a good game


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CG (Jan 11, 2017)

Too busy working today to get my squat workout in, gotta do that tomorrow, then back/deadlift on Friday. I hate doing it, but it's gotta get done


----------



## CG (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks dominos for helping me slam 1400 calories and 116g of carbs in 2 hours


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 12, 2017)

HAHAHA you could have at least gotten good pizza.. Like a deep dish bjs


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## CG (Jan 12, 2017)

Ugh. I'm from the east coast. No way I'll ever get pizza at bj's again. Actually. After my last experience idk if I'll ever eat there again. Everything was like tepid garbage to be honest


----------



## CG (Jan 12, 2017)

Btw it was thin crust. You know, think thin, eat thin, get thin lol


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 12, 2017)

Cgrant said:


> Ugh. I'm from the east coast. No way I'll ever get pizza at bj's again. Actually. After my last experience idk if I'll ever eat there again. Everything was like tepid garbage to be honest



That's aweful..  I guess if choosing between tepid garbage and dominos I'd get dominos also.


----------



## CG (Jan 12, 2017)

Treadmill 20 m 4% 3 mph
Squat 45/12 135/12 225/10 285/8 315/6 
Calf press 110, 130, 150/12
quad extensions 180/10/3
Hack squat 90/10 135/10/2
Treadmill 4.5% 3 mph 11 min 
Oh and tanning 

God it felt good to move 315, though it was just below parallel, not full atg


----------



## CG (Jan 12, 2017)

Now 260.8 


Fucking dominos.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2017)

skinnyguy180 said:


> View attachment 62907


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2017)

what is this thread, why is it a sticky? Are we supposed to post tranny's here or what?


----------



## CG (Jan 14, 2017)

It's Ag. There must be trannies. 

Thank you!

Sheri made me sticky


----------



## Arnold (Jan 14, 2017)

don't get too excited that is not real. lol


----------



## charley (Jan 14, 2017)

skinnyguy180 said:


> That's aweful..  I guess if choosing between tepid garbage and dominos I'd get dominos also.



.... that's a close call...     ..


----------



## CG (Jan 16, 2017)

Counting the number of dirty looks I get for hitting deadlifts and back on international chest day


----------



## CG (Jan 16, 2017)

Worked like a dog all weekend morning-night - about 26 hours of work

1/16
Treadmill 20m 4% 3mph
Deadlift 135/10 185/10 - lower back does not like deadlifts. Switched to sumo stance 225/8 275/6 - felt great, heavy but great. 
Seated low cable row 120/10/3
V bar pull down 100/10/3
Seated lever row wide neutral grip 45/12/3 per arm - 30 sec rest intervals 
Treadmill 15m 4% 3mph

Ran out of tren today. Apparently I was running more like 90mg daily with 60-65 mg of prop. Fucking 3ml barrels always screw me up!


----------



## CG (Jan 16, 2017)

After today's fasted back workout, 50 oz water and a post workout shake: 

Results of the 23 day tren cutter, final weight 255.8

Starting weight 265.8

I'm gonna say that was a lot of water, though clothes fit a tad better, feel better and look better (slightly)


----------



## CG (Jan 16, 2017)

Mod edit? Start weight was 265.8. Fat fingers.


----------



## emcewen (Jan 16, 2017)

You wrapping it up? What's your plan now?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 16, 2017)

thas a lotta tren.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 16, 2017)

Cgrant said:


> Mod edit? Start weight was 265.8. Fat fingers.


.

what will you give me for it?


----------



## SheriV (Jan 16, 2017)

did your liver pack up and move out? that would explain the weight difference too


----------



## CG (Jan 16, 2017)

SheriV said:


> did your liver pack up and move out? that would explain the weight difference too



Eh, my piss looks like a cafe latte if that helps


----------



## SheriV (Jan 16, 2017)

clearly it moved out then


----------



## CG (Jan 16, 2017)

emcewen said:


> You wrapping it up? What's your plan now?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Same training, no tren. Need to travel for work for a solid week so I'll have to switch to test e and go back to prop at 75mg ed..

Sorry for the spotty log, there's plenty of training I didn't record


----------



## CG (Jan 16, 2017)

SheriV said:


> .
> 
> what will you give me for it?


Dick pics


----------



## SheriV (Jan 16, 2017)

pay up


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2017)

Gears!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CG (Jan 16, 2017)

skinnyguy180 said:


> thas a lotta tren.



Is it? Didn't feel like it lol. Night sweats were tolerable 90% of the time, aggression was in check the whole time, bp very slightly elevated. Snored like a MF but that comes and goes. 

Did sweat like a fucking ho in church during every single workout. God I hope that doesn't stop. 

I'd like to thank basicstero for the great tren, this place for teaching me to run tren over test and everyone that told me I'm a flat footed fat piece of shit, I thought about y'all every time I thought about eating some garbage. 

Oh also I only drank on 2 occasions since I started. Goal was zero but it's better than I expected to do


----------



## CG (Jan 16, 2017)

SheriV said:


> pay up



When I'm out of work


----------



## SheriV (Jan 16, 2017)

I fail to see how work could be a hindrance

Im gonna need for you to post it in this thread


----------



## CG (Jan 16, 2017)

On the road in the truck with another dude. Quite the hinderance


----------



## SheriV (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm gonna change your ending weight to 274.5


----------



## CG (Jan 17, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I'm gonna change your ending weight to 274.5



Ouch. Check your inbox in a bit. Didn't get off till 230 last night


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 17, 2017)

Cgrant said:


> Is it? Didn't feel like it lol. Night sweats were tolerable 90% of the time, aggression was in check the whole time, bp very slightly elevated. Snored like a MF but that comes and goes.
> 
> Did sweat like a fucking ho in church during every single workout. God I hope that doesn't stop.
> 
> ...



630mgs a week.. Thats not a small dose of tren.  Lately my anxiety starts to get the better of me an I feel like Im dieing when I take tren.  I just need to stick to the milder compounds now.  Test Eq Npp var winny dbol.. No sdrol halo adrol trens clen...


----------



## CG (Jan 17, 2017)

skinnyguy180 said:


> 630mgs a week.. Thats not a small dose of tren.  Lately my anxiety starts to get the better of me an I feel like Im dieing when I take tren.  I just need to stick to the milder compounds now.  Test Eq Npp var winny dbol.. No sdrol halo adrol trens clen...



Word. It's whatever. Maybe the tren warped my brain a bit, maybe I just don't care anymore, but st this point if I'll look better without actually dying, it's worth a shot


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 18, 2017)

Hmm


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jan 18, 2017)

..     Huh ???


----------



## SheriV (Jan 18, 2017)

I thought this log would be longer


----------



## charley (Jan 18, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I thought this log would be longer




... is 'log' shorthand for 'johnson burger' ???      ..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 18, 2017)

skinnyguy180 said:


> 630mgs a week.. Thats not a small dose of tren.  Lately my anxiety starts to get the better of me an I feel like Im dieing when I take tren.  I just need to stick to the milder compounds now.  Test Eq Npp var winny dbol.. No sdrol halo adrol trens clen...



Same deal here man


... . Test, Deca, EQ, no orals. Although I got a little tren E winking at me, 200mg is PLENTY and still effective.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SheriV (Jan 18, 2017)

charley said:


> ... is 'log' shorthand for 'johnson burger' ???      ..




.
could be.
he was supposed to post it in this thread so I guess we'll never know!


----------



## CG (Jan 18, 2017)

SheriV said:


> .
> could be.
> he was supposed to post it in this thread so I guess we'll never know!



Everyone knows what it looks like. Yourself included


----------



## SheriV (Jan 18, 2017)

But do I really?


----------



## SheriV (Jan 18, 2017)

Is this log done? It's bit making me feel sticky anymore


----------



## CG (Jan 19, 2017)

254.2 today. Post chest workout and shake
Diet has been shit. Accidental intermittent fasting. Lots of stress/personal shit to deal with
Chest workout today
Treadmill 20m 4% 3mph
Db low incline bench 55/10 65/10 75/10 85/10 (harder this week, probably diet mistakes)
Db decline bench 45/10/2 50/10
Db high incline bench 45/10/2 50/10
Cable flyes 15/12 20/10 25/10
Seated dip machine 130/10/2 150/10
- these fuckers felt GREAT. Way better than bw dips. Maybe bc it was 100 lbs less 

Cool down 5m 5% 4 mph 

Had to cut cool down cardio/stretching for a dermatologist appt that got cancelled on my way yhere


----------



## CG (Jan 19, 2017)

SheriV said:


> But do I really?


I fee like posting it in my own log is super ghey



SheriV said:


> Is this log done? It's bit making me feel sticky anymore



Aww nooo


----------



## CG (Jan 21, 2017)

Had something g removed from right shoulder. Waiting for test to find out. 6 stitches. No stress on my arm for 12 days. 

257.4  today. Thanks to booze and pasta last night. Best dinner out in a long time though 
Treadmill 20m 4% 3mph
Couldn't find safety squat bar and straight bar positioning would rip my stitches out..
Incline leg press 298/10 388/10 478/10 568/10
Seated calf extension 150/12 170/12 190/12
Quad extension 180/10/3
Cool down treadmill 10m 5% 2.5 mph

Doctor said avoid water to prevent infection. Does sweat count too?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 22, 2017)

Lol that's a lazy arsed leg workout knig 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CG (Jan 22, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Lol that's a lazy arsed leg workout knig
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Very 

Feeling like shit to be honest got some head cold going on


----------



## CG (Jan 22, 2017)

So long suckas

Going to the Middle East for a week for work, so if you never hear from me again, just assume the worst


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 23, 2017)

Arab pharma gearz!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CG (Jan 28, 2017)

Made it home alive

Trained once when I was there. Best hotel gym ever. Dumbbells, barbells, decent cable machines and treadmills. Couldn't do much tho, since I've got a few stitches in my arm and I didn't wanna rip em out


----------



## SheriV (Jan 28, 2017)

At least you were looked reentry...I'm assuming you do not have my bribery..not the I expected you to.


----------



## CG (Jan 29, 2017)

Had to pay for my "visa" when I arrived in turkey. Aka, "give me 30USD for this sticker"

Other than that, smooth sailing


----------



## CG (Jan 29, 2017)

SheriV said:


> At least you were looked reentry...I'm assuming you do not have my bribery..not the I expected you to.



Of course not, brought home 1 thing for the mrs and that was about it..

On reentry, I do a fair bit of global and a lot of domestic travel, so I have global entry. I'm normally in a cab before the plane is even empty lol


----------



## CG (Feb 7, 2017)

And we're back at it. 2 workouts in the last two weeks. Trying a new routine:
Wake up 745
Bpi bcaa shredded 750
Work 750-9 or 930
Gym 930/10 for 1h30
Shake/meal 1 post workout
Work till 5-6
Shake or meal 2 around 3
Shake or meal 3 around 6
Work on call 6-midnight
Meal 4 around 8-10
Cottage cheese/casein shake around 130-2a


----------



## CG (Feb 7, 2017)

Post super bowl injuries :
Gas
Beer shits
+5lb
Snoring like a mf to the point that my throat hurts daily
Chest congestion


----------



## CG (Feb 8, 2017)

Biggest regrets 2017 year to date:
Coming off tren
Getting a growth surgically removed
Slacking for the last 2 weeks 

Weak af


----------



## CG (Feb 8, 2017)

2/7 10:15
Treadmill 25m 3.5% 3mph
Low incline db bench 55/10 65/10 75/10 85/10
Decline db bench 50/10/3
High incline db bench 45/10/3
Pec deck 100/10/3
Side/front raise 10/10 15/10
Front raise 25/10
Dip machine 110,120,130/10


----------



## CG (Feb 20, 2017)

Whoops. Gotta post some catch up shit: 
Workouts to follow


----------



## CG (Feb 20, 2017)

2/8 10:00
Treadmill 20m 3.5% 3mph
Squat 135/10 225/10 225/5 225/5 225/10 - second set felt like shit on my lower back so I had to cut it back and split the set
Seated calf extension 150/12 170/12 190/12
Quad extension (weight stack not plate) 175/10/3


----------



## CG (Feb 20, 2017)

2/10
Deadlift 135/10 225/10/3
Low lever row 70,80,90/10
Wide pull down 100,110,120/10
Back fly 85/10/3


----------



## CG (Feb 20, 2017)

2/13
Chest... I think this was everything
Treadmill 20m 3.5% 3mph
Low incline db bench 55/10 65,75,85/10
Decline db bench 50/10/3
High incline db bench 45,50,55/10
Machine dip ???/10/3
Pec deck 100/10/3
Moar treadmill


----------



## CG (Feb 20, 2017)

2/16 
Treadmill 20m 3.5% 3mph
Squat 135/10 225/10 245/10 265/10
Calf ext 150 170/10 190/15
Hack squat machine 90/10 135/10/2
Quad ext 130/12/4


----------



## CG (Feb 20, 2017)

2/20
Treadmill 24m 4% 3mph
Deadlift 135/10 225/10 275/10 315/5
Low lever row 70,80,90/10
Wide pull down 100/10/3
Back fly 85/12/3
Treadmill 15 min 4% 3mph

And some tanning 

Rocked the OG IM Shirt, soaked in sweat every inch besides my nipples...


----------



## CG (Feb 20, 2017)

Current weight: 256.5

Spent last Thursday at a casino for a work event, drank and gambled (broke even and called it quits) till 5 am. Woke up at 267 on Saturday morning. Lol


----------



## CG (Mar 21, 2017)

So I haven't updated this in...a month?!?

Weight fluctuates between 255 and 267 (st paddy's day weekend fucked my shit up) going to post some of the recent workouts I've been doing shortly


----------



## CG (Mar 21, 2017)

2/23
Squat 135 225,265,295/10
Calf extension 179,190,210/12
Hack squat machine 135/10/3
Quad extension (weight stack) 130,135,140/12


----------



## CG (Mar 21, 2017)

2/27
Treadmill
Db low bench 55/10 65/10 75/10 85/9
Decline db 50/10/3
Incline db 45 50 55/10
Machine dip 170/12/3
Pec deck?


----------



## CG (Mar 21, 2017)

3/3 
Treadmill 5 min jog
Deadlift 135/10 225/10 275/10 315/9 - grip gave out after 9
Lat pull down 100/12/3
Seated low row 100/10/3


----------



## CG (Mar 21, 2017)

3/7
Treadmill 15m 4% 3mph
Low incline db bench 55/10 75/10 95/8
Decline db 50/10/3
Single arm Incline plate loaded 45/10 80/6 55/6 55/6
Dip machine 150/12/3


----------



## CG (Mar 21, 2017)

3/8
Treadmill 10m 5% 3mph
Squat 45/10 135,225,275,305/10
Seated stack calf raise 170,190,210/12
Seated stack leg press (high position) 130/10/3
Seated stack quad ext 130/10/3


----------



## CG (Mar 21, 2017)

3/15
Treadmill 15m 3% 3mph
Deadlift 135/10 225/10 275/10 315/6 lost grip on 7
Lat pull down fat bar 100/12/3
Seated low row lever 70/10/3
Reverse fly 85/12/3


----------



## CG (Mar 21, 2017)

3/20
Treadmill 20m 3.5% 3mph
Low incline db bench 55/10 65/75/85/10
Decline db 50/10/3
 Incline db bench 45/50/55/10
Dip machine 150/170/170/12
Cable flys 15/12/3


----------



## CG (Mar 21, 2017)

Tldr Version:

Need to work on grip strength and diet, maybe bring back HIIT weekly or eow

Dropped test dose from 50 prop ed to 25 prop ed - modified to 175mg cyp e5d - might lower that down to 125 e5d - looking for more of a TRT dose for a while


----------



## SheriV (Mar 24, 2017)

you're still going in here!
I've been so buried in my own head I didn't notice


----------



## emcewen (Mar 24, 2017)

Yo! Do medium weight wide grip pull downs with a thumbless grip for forearm strength, if the weights low enough, your forearms will fail before your lats. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Mar 24, 2017)

emcewen said:


> Yo! Do medium weight wide grip pull downs with a thumbless grip for forearm strength, if the weights low enough, your forearms will fail before your lats.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



No shit? Started using the fat bar last week to kinda force that motion, thanks bro!


----------



## CG (Apr 24, 2017)

still here.. still 255-260.. might change up the body part split to a upper/lower push pull split.. havent done that in years


----------



## ROID (Apr 24, 2017)

Are you a girl ?


----------



## emcewen (Apr 24, 2017)

ROID said:


> Are you a girl ?


No, CG is a guy.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Apr 25, 2017)

ROID said:


> Are you a girl ?


----------



## SheriV (Apr 26, 2017)

pretty eyes too.....


uhm- I figured you got fed up and bounced

a month between log posts?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 27, 2017)

More effort please. 

Even Sheri is showing her tits


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## CG (May 31, 2017)

And I'm back. For the day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (May 31, 2017)

Been on a decent 2x weekly grind, dropped test to 25mg prop ED. Sitting on some gh that I'll run at some point too. 

Weighed in this am at 261.0. Busting my ass to keep on the diet and training regimen. Beach season is here and I'm a whale, plus I'm getting married in less than 6 months and homeboy ain't getting married fat af. 

Current goals are :
Cal 2400
P 210
C 150
F 105


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (May 31, 2017)

Oh and what did I do in my time away? Decent amount of travel/eating/drinking and ballooned up to 270


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 1, 2017)

Marriage is fun! You'll get to see 1st hand that vagina dry up over a short period of years, then get berated for your porn and masturbation addictions 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## charley (Jun 1, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Marriage is fun! You'll get to see 1st hand that vagina dry up over a short period of years, then get berated for your porn and masturbation addictions
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>




....Marriage is fun! ... this post started off ok .. then went 'down under'...   your job Captn' is to pay the bills & keep your hands out of your pants, we don't want you getting preggie....    ..

......  # covfefe


----------



## CG (Jun 1, 2017)

Been together for 14 years already, so I've already done my damage with porn lol

Kind of excited to be honest, making it official and all

Up next: I'll start logging workouts again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jun 1, 2017)

Db low incline bench 25/20 50/12 75/8 100/6/3 - repping 100's feels nice, not too stable but getting better and better

Seated cable row 110/14 120/12 140/10 180/8/2 180/9
Superset w 
Seated db shoulder press 25/15 35/10 50/6 60/4/2 60/5

Bb curl 45/10 65/6 75/6/2 75/7
Superset w 
Close grip bench 115/10 155/6 185/4/2 185/5



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jun 6, 2017)

Lever bench 25/20
75/14
125/12
155/6/3

Row 105/15  115/12 125/10 165/8/3

Seated db shoulder press 20/15 30/12 40/10/3

Db curl 20/10 30/10 40/6/3
Superset
Cable tricep bar ext 35/12 45/12 55/8/3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jul 12, 2017)

Not dead, less fat

Caved and started working with a nutritionist/trainer. Down 13 lb in 3 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Marriage is fun! You'll get to see 1st hand that vagina dry up over a short period of years, then get berated for your porn and masturbation addictions
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>



I thought my pussy dried up till I ditched the boyfriend and got a much younger man.


----------



## charley (Oct 13, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> I thought my pussy dried up till I ditched the boyfriend and got a much younger man.




.....   lol      ...


----------



## CG (Dec 15, 2017)

Still alive. Still geared. Down to 240 from 265 and steady at 240. Trainer got me to shave off 25 lb in 10 weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Dec 16, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Marriage is fun! You'll get to see 1st hand that vagina dry up over a short period of years, then get berated for your porn and masturbation addictions
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>



Short period? What is a short period? I've been married for 43 years and I haven't seen that yet.


----------



## botamico (Dec 16, 2017)

Got to keep marriage interesting. Learn new moves and tricks, then keep it all secret. As time progress, slowly introduce a new thing one at a time. Treat it like a sitcom. Never bring out the whole thing at once, space it out over time.


----------

